# Short Story Competiton - Win a signed Copy of the Gildar Rift!



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Not mine, but Just found this via twitter, http://theshellcase.wordpress.com/2012/01/02/short-story-competition/.




> Inspired by @jraferguson I have decided to launch the first ever Shell Case Shorts writing competition. Simply enough it is a fan fiction writing competition. All you need to do is write a 2,000 word short story set in your favourite tabletop wargame universe that captures the essence of that universe whilst still delivering an exciting/interesting story.
> 
> You’ve got 3 weeks to get something down after which the submissions will be read by me and a single winner chosen. The prize will be a signed copy of The Gildar Rift by Sarah Cawkwell.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ambush Beast (Oct 31, 2010)

*okay*

I have no idea who Sarah Cawkwell is, but a contest cannot be un-entered. lol


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

She's actually a rather lovely person! She runs the Black Library Bolthole site (somewhere I haven't been in a while, shamefully). The snippets that I've read of her work are quite good. 

I might just try to throw my own work into the flames! :biggrin:

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Davidicus 40k (Jun 4, 2010)

Wow, this is really slow of me, but... Shogun_Nate... Shogunate... I get it.

Interesting competition. We'll have to capture all the grim-dark of 40k in one short story!


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Davidicus 40k said:


> Wow, this is really slow of me, but... Shogun_Nate... Shogunate... I get it.


Eh, wheels within wheels bud! :biggrin: I thought I was being rather witty/clever given my name and my love of the samurai :laugh:

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------

